# Haunted Mansion/House Music



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Midnight Syndicate, Nox Arcana, Shadow's Symphony, Verse 13, and Prelude to a Nightmare are some suggestions.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You can found some free music that might be of use to you here.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a few of Midnight Syndicate cd's but now I'll have to check the other ones as well. 

Glad I came upon this topic! 

Doom I think you'll like The 13th Hour cd by Midnight Syndicate, it has excellent mansion music along with sound effects. 

Post back and let us know which ones you've decided to purchase.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is another Music therad.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/127529-melancholy-music-3.html?highlight=#post1609914


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

The mentioned ones are great. My personal favorite for old school is A Night in A Haunted House and Disney's Thrilling Chilling Sounds.


----------

